# Sponge filter as a HOB prefilter



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

As the title says has anyone every tried using a sponge filter as seen in the image below as a prefilter for a HOB? specifics don't really matter but I'm using an AC20,










If you've tried it does it restrict the flow too much? I realize there's a tube specifically for an airline, I was planning on plugging it thus forcing the water through the sponges.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I have with my shrimp tanks without any problems. In my goldfish tank, it does get clogged about once a week, in which I rinse out during a water change to declog it. Otherwise, I don't find it to restrict water flow


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

thinkshane said:


> I have with my shrimp tanks without any problems. In my goldfish tank, it does get clogged about once a week, in which I rinse out during a water change to declog it. Otherwise, I don't find it to restrict water flow


How did you connect the two? Did you plug the air input hole?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I've tried this, it clogs really fast.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

solarz said:


> I've tried this, it clogs really fast.


Me too, the problem is with the sponge. Unless your HOB is a really puny one, it cogs in days. Won't even make it till the end of the week.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bobbyjoe (Jan 30, 2013)

How about using a coarser sponge? ex. AC sponge
Some people simply cut a X on the sponge but it will be much better to hollow out the core of the sponge big enough for the intake to fit on.


got the idea from the link below, I'll be putting prefilters on my AC70's when they arrive.
_http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=171180


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

bobbyjoe said:


> How about using a coarser sponge? ex. AC sponge
> Some people simply cut a X on the sponge but it will be much better to hollow out the core of the sponge big enough for the intake to fit on.
> 
> got the idea from the link below, I'll be putting prefilters on my AC70's when they arrive.
> _http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=171180


That's a possibility, however I was thinking the extra sponge space would be good for a larger biofilter, but I may just go with a course sponge just concerned that the baby ahrimplets will still get sucked through it


----------



## bobbyjoe (Jan 30, 2013)

Rigio said:


> That's a possibility, however I was thinking the extra sponge space would be good for a larger biofilter, but I may just go with a course sponge just concerned that the baby ahrimplets will still get sucked through it


As for Biological filtration try using 1/2" or smaller PVC pipe, sanded down on the inside and outside (exposing the fibers), cut in small .5" pieces. (cheap and way more effective then any Biomax rings you'll find on the market) You won't need lots to fill up you AC20. (I'll be using PVC as my Bio when I get my AC70's)

I think you misunderstood me, use the AC sponge on your intake (inside the tank) as a prefilter, then in the AC20 media chamber you can use a AC sponge, followed by a green scrub pad(maybe 2), then filter floss, then PVC in a nylon bag.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

i removed the elbow and connected into AC50. yeah i plugged the air inline tube


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

thinkshane said:


> i removed the elbow and connected into AC50. yeah i plugged the air inline tube


How long until it was plugged and needed to be rinsed out? The tubes were the same size? You didn't need to buy an adapting piece?


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

It was rinsed out once a week, but it needed to be changed once a week if not more. the sponge filter tube for mine weren't exactly the same, but close enough that with some modification you could attach the two. I used liquid plastic to increase the size of the tube until it fit snugly


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I've had excellent results using a Tetra Pond pre filter on my tank filters. It is fairly large, one drawback fro smaller tanks. But it's very, very coarse so it does not clog up fast, even on my AC 70s. It is quite large though, so I had to cut a slice off one side to make it fit between the uptake tube and the glass.

It also has a large diameter hole in it. Fits the AC 70 ok, but smaller tubes will need some sort of alteration to fit. Dipping in liquid plastic is a great idea I'd never thought of, but some slices of sponge stuffed down the hole will also work. The hole goes all the way through, so I used a small chunk of the cut off to stuff the hole at the bottom. 

Been running one of them all summer, only had to squeeze it out a couple of times so far.

I also found a couple of other sponges for pond use, much smaller, with smaller holes. They were pale beige and had a hole through them, so one end still needed plugging, but they were a rectangle shape that would fit in a much smaller tank. If I can find the bag they came in I might be able to tell you what brand they were. Got them at Als.. all of them, 25% off some at season's end sale.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

With the AC20 you can buy the Fluval Edge prefilter sponge which will fit (a couple bux), not near as big but hell it takes 2 minutes to clean it.


----------

